# My turn to vent.



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

It's too bad they don't recognize what goes in to designing something beautiful and intricate but you could consider it a compliment to your lovely work (at least from the nice askers)


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Its hard to believe that when one is involved in a craft that they wouldn't understand the amount of work and time it takes to design something. Just let it go in one ear (or email as it were) and out the other. Have a Blessed Easter.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I can believe it. People can be unkind and thoughtless; some don't mean to be and some never learned any better, and a few don't care about anyone but them selves. 

BTW do you sell any of your patterns? Your work is beautiful.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

These same people would be very upset if they were expected to give away their work just because someone asked.
Being able to design is a talent , you are blessed with it and others want it


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Just read the many negative responses that goes on here on the forum.
I think it may be more prevalent in the knit/crochet world.
Many people will spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on a sets (yes - SETS) of circulars but will not fork out $5.00 for a pattern.
Go figure.
And there are many excuses as to the WHY we should give it out for free.
WE (The Designer) is the copyright holder, and it is only US that is allowed (by law) to distribute our work (for free or a fee).
I for one do not bow down to the demands.
Continue creating, and be happy. ;-)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


this is an ongoing problem. First of all, when a beautiful picture is posted, it seems everyone wants the pattern.

But if the picture includes some information, as has been so frequently requested, it should not be such a problem.

give a link to the pattern if it is available. If it is a private pattern then say that too. When the information is in the post with the picture then the is no reason for anyone to ask for the pattern. That way you can just ignore any requests.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


Not confined to knitwear. I had a ceramic shop for 20 years. Got the same kind of harassment because I wouldn't carry pirated molds of copyrighted designs.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Not confined to knitwear. I had a ceramic shop for 20 years. Got the same kind of harassment because I wouldn't carry pirated molds of copyrighted designs.


You created and made them? Wow! :thumbup: 
I finally found my creativity in yarny things (late in life - but better late than never).


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> this is an ongoing problem. First of all, when a beautiful picture is posted, it seems everyone wants the pattern.
> 
> But if the picture includes some information, as has been so frequently requested, it should not be such a problem.
> 
> give a link to the pattern if it is available. If it is a private pattern then say that too. When the information is in the post with the picture then the is no reason for anyone to ask for the pattern. That way you can just ignore any requests.


I agree with this post-----just ignore the requests whether they are on the posting or via email.
It's your design and if you wish to keep it private it's your option-----don't let the nasties get to you.

Blessings.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> You created and made them? Wow! :thumbup:
> I finally found my creativity in yarny things (late in life - but better late than never).


Some I made, some I bought but, like here, people wanted Disney pieces...the newest. The ones the Disney people would sue you for everything you were worth for even owning even if you never used them.

And the outrage when you tried to explain why you WOULDN'T....oy vey


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> this is an ongoing problem. First of all, when a beautiful picture is posted, it seems everyone wants the pattern.
> 
> But if the picture includes some information, as has been so frequently requested, it should not be such a problem.
> 
> give a link to the pattern if it is available. If it is a private pattern then say that too. When the information is in the post with the picture then the is no reason for anyone to ask for the pattern. That way you can just ignore any requests.


I don't think it was stated requesters would not pay, but became quite upset upon learning the instructions don't exist, perhaps they feel that they are just being brushed off. Agree with chickkie, perhaps when beautiful items, such as these shawls are displayed, just note a pattern doesn't exist as you worked from your own creative ideas as you went forward. Don't know if that would make a difference, but obviously they love and greatly admire your work...a true compliment. I know it doesn't make you feel better though when people become aggressive in their requests. 
Keep the beautiful work going!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> I don't think it was stated requesters would not pay, but became quite upset upon learning the instructions don't exist, perhaps they feel that they are just being brushed off. Agree with chickkie, perhaps when beautiful items, such as these shawls are displayed, just note a pattern doesn't exist as you worked from your own creative ideas as you went forward. Don't know if that would make a difference, but obviously they love and greatly admire your work...a true compliment. I know it doesn't make you feel better though when people become aggressive in their requests.
> Keep the beautiful work going!!!


I think we know that this won't work, but it is worth a try. I know that there are links given to a pattern and then the very next, or just a few posts down there is someone asking for the pattern again. The operative word on any of this is that people must READ


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't blame you for venting,they just don't realize what is what go into designing knitwear,that is one of the reasons i don't knit for others. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

This happens in other creative areas too. I had a stained glass business and designed and built stained glass windows for contractors and individuals. I drew the designs out of my own little brain and part of my being so successful is that I had an agreement (written/signed) with the contractors/individuals that their window is and would remain one of a kind.

People got down right rude and mean when I wouldn't build them the exact same window they saw at a friends house or in a certain development. Even after explaining I do not break my agreements, you would have thought that I was the devil's heir apparent.

If you want to sell your patterns, that is one thing. If the designs are in your mind and not written down, too bad, so sad to those who do not understand. I had to grow a thick skin - and I never regretted telling anyone no. I figure they are the ones who have the problem.

I also agree about those who purchase mega bucks sets of anything (knitting/art brushes) then begrudge a $5.00 fee for a pattern. If designers charged for their time designing, testing and other effort, no one would be able to afford them.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

They just have $$$ but no creativity, sense of design or talent. And are selfish.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It happens with in everything, crafts, food, etc. I have a special recipe I created and it's the one thing I never give out. I've had several people ask me for it even though they know that it's something I sell for a little extra income. Yes they do get ugly but then I haven't lost any real friends.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> It happens with in everything, crafts, food, etc. I have a special recipe I created and it's the one thing I never give out. I've had several people ask me for it even though they know that it's something I sell for a little extra income. Yes they do get ugly but then I haven't lost any real friends.


Me too, I have a recipe for a chocolate cake that I've adjusted over the years, and on other recipe that was my Great Gran's, only my children have access.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

People think "why pay if I can get it free?". Just tell them to go away. Your work is beautiful & not for free.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just curious, have you ever thought about writing the patterns down as you go? That way you have the pattern and it does not need to be a fancy pdf file, just a couple of pictures and the pattern. Put a piece on it and that is the end, no hatefulness. Again, just curious.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

not really as i never write them down lol


martyr said:


> I can believe it. People can be unkind and thoughtless; some don't mean to be and some never learned any better, and a few don't care about anyone but them selves.
> 
> BTW do you sell any of your patterns? Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

that would make it boring for me as i never quite know whats going to happen with a shawl untill its finished and that is the fun in it for me


krestiekrew said:


> Just curious, have you ever thought about writing the patterns down as you go? That way you have the pattern and it does not need to be a fancy pdf file, just a couple of pictures and the pattern. Put a piece on it and that is the end, no hatefulness. Again, just curious.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> that would make it boring for me as i never quite know whats going to happen with a shawl untill its finished and that is the fun in it for me


Totally agree- it would spoil the joy of creating as the project grows. Quite often, ideas that were planned get changed because the yarn/item objects.

Just continue to work as you wish-there are plenty of patterns out there for folk-both free and for sale.

  :thumbup:


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Caninebat said:


> I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


It's sad. I have had it happen to me with needlepoint and other crafts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh yes, this happens to almost all designers. Trying to find a test knitter is difficult. A lot of folks just want a free pattern and don't bother following up on it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love to test knit..


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Caninebat said:


> I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


The shawl in your avatar is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Designing is such a personal thing. I am sure glad you all persevere against some of the negative things. But with all the copyright laws always having to be explained, piracy, demanding purchasers etc. it is a wonder you want to continue. I know the quilt designers certainly make it worthwhile with the online classes etc. some I know make a comfortable living. But their video classes are around $30 not $5, the instruction face to face costs more. So does the production! And to those who make and give away their patterns thankyou too, I guess I am one of those that has to absolutely fall in love with a pattern in order to pay for it when so many are free. I just took 74 quilt books off my shelves for the sale so you can see why I am almost out of the buying mood for any pattern when I find I rarely use the ones I have. But the last two I bought here on KP are calling me!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Caninebat said:


> that would make it boring for me as i never quite know whats going to happen with a shawl untill its finished and that is the fun in it for me


Keep on having fun with your creativity. Writing out patterns is labor intensive; not to mention the money, time & effort involved in publishing it to sell. That could easily take the fun out of it. If people are upset because your creations are not available to them, then they are nervy & probably jealous of your talent. Unfortunately, some people today don't understand why what they want is not available to them. Perhaps it's a pervasive sense of entitlement that if they want it, it should be available to them on the cheap or for free. They don't understand what NO means anymore.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

An interesting post, I am writing my first pattern (with some amazing help from a fellow KPer) Gives me an idea of what to expect. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Totally agree. It works both ways, doesn't it? /thanks Chikkie.



chickkie said:


> this is an ongoing problem. First of all, when a beautiful picture is posted, it seems everyone wants the pattern.
> 
> But if the picture includes some information, as has been so frequently requested, it should not be such a problem.
> 
> give a link to the pattern if it is available. If it is a private pattern then say that too. When the information is in the post with the picture then the is no reason for anyone to ask for the pattern. That way you can just ignore any requests.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

be flattered, but don't let it bother you, ignore it. keep on designing, knowing that your work is very much envied.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Caninebat, your projects are very beautiful. I would think those folks are complimenting you by asking for a pattern and would expect they'd have to pay you. Expecting a free pattern? If they are unkind, consider the source I guess.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I think we know that this won't work, but it is worth a try. I know that there are links given to a pattern and then the very next, or just a few posts down there is someone asking for the pattern again. The operative word on any of this is that people must READ


That happened to me when I posted pictures of Fair Isle hats.I had to keep explaining that the basic pattern was just that-basic-and that the motifs were to be found all over the internet.
I even posted a basic pattern in the end but the requests continued.
Mind you,I must admit I don't always read all the posts....


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I have always said when you post pics of the work you have done.........if its a free pattern post the link............if its a purchased pattern state that and give the link. If the pattern is NOT available just say so along with your post ..........No need for further response to requests ............Problem solved.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have posted a few AG doll outfits that I designed and got a lot of requests but when I posted that I simply made it up as I went along and that there where no instructions that was the end of it. Next time if I don't have a pattern then I will post it with the picture so everyone knows in advance.

That should take care of the multiple requests I hope. Good luck and you do a truly wonderful job.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

People sometimes!
My sister has a pie baking little business...people ask her for her recipes all the time. She just tells them to get a Betty Crocker cook book. :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone explained to me once that some people wear blinders and don't see anything except what they want. They often don't mean to be rude but "I don't have" doesn't factor into the equation. Just let it go and move on.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

it is your right to share or not...I have read many negative comments, which is a shame, because this forum is so valuable in so many ways...


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

peacefulknitter said:


> I don't think it was stated requesters would not pay, but became quite upset upon learning the instructions don't exist, perhaps they feel that they are just being brushed off. Agree with chickkie, perhaps when beautiful items, such as these shawls are displayed, just note a pattern doesn't exist as you worked from your own creative ideas as you went forward. Don't know if that would make a difference, but obviously they love and greatly admire your work...a true compliment. I know it doesn't make you feel better though when people become aggressive in their requests.
> Keep the beautiful work going!!!


Doesn't work. I've seen a number of pictures posted where the person posting specifically states there is no pattern and yet people keep saying they want the pattern. People can be so greedy and greed can lead to being rude or down right ugly.


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

If something is beautiful and your desire is strong, you should be prepared to pay for the pattern/or whatever. I guess it is a compliment that others want your pattern BUT you should not feel obliged in any way to supply it for free. The same goes for a recent discussion re sharing of original recipes. Thank goodness for creative people!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Many years ago I was doing City and Guilds exams for soft furnishing. I did a lot of fine piping on my articles. One day a teacher asked Where did you join the piping? because she could not find it!!!!! Was I going to start searching for the join.... NO. There was no comment as to how well it was done No . Your vent just reminded me of that day.... There are folk who can do things without a pattern and some who cannot.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Shame,Shame,on those freeloaders, I wouldn't even respond to them just ignor their ignorance.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have on occasion asked for the name/source of a pattern or recipe that I have liked. If it is available for purchase I will buy it, if not then I just have to admire it in the photo 
and dream. If someone has put all of the time and effort into designing something it is up to them if they want to sell it and they should definitely not be harassed into giving it away for nothing.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with others. Don't let the nasties get to you. I once had someone ask me for a copy of a pattern for the pumpkin baskets I had made (I assume because she wanted to make some for herself). I refused, telling her that I'd had to pay $5 for the pattern, and if she wanted it, I thought it only fair to the designer that she pay for it as well. What really shocked me what that we were both members of a group making things for charity, so I was surprised when she seemed annoyed with me when I wouldn't just give her a copy. If she wanted one that badly, she could have just purchased one of the ones I'd made and the money would have gone to a good cause.
And jbandsma is right. My MIL was sued by Disney in the 70's for creating a gnome character and design that was to close to their own for comfort. You may not think they'd go after a small time designer, but they will in a heartbeat.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> I have always said when you post pics of the work you have done.........if its a free pattern post the link............if its a purchased pattern state that and give the link. If the pattern is NOT available just say so along with your post ..........No need for further response to requests ............Problem solved.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Hind (Nov 27, 2014)

You are fully entitled to tell them where to go! They are being rude and unmannerly if they push it any further past your polite refusal. Your creative work for which you get paid. Your intellectual property which you are entitled to share or not as you wish. Some people are so rude!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not limited to the craft/art world but is also prevalent in the music world. No one thinks about the years (and money) that goes into music. I had a music store and people would call wanting me to get (or for me to do it) someone or a group to come and play for their party. And wanted the musicians to come for free. I did have someone offer to feed them! I wonder how many of them would go and learn a trade and then go and do everything for free!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, I had one lady in particular e-mail me several times a day wanting a pattern that was only $3 for free. At the time I was unemployed and needed what little came. She caved in and bought the pattern only to bad mouth everything about it.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Yes, I had one lady in particular e-mail me several times a day wanting a pattern that was only $3 for free. At the time I was unemployed and needed what little came. She caved in and bought the pattern only to bad mouth everything about it.


Wow, that's pretty bad. The baby blanket that is your avatar is precious. Did you design that one? I'm in awe of designers.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I used to work at Walmart and took 'break duty' at the service desk. I can tell you that people are just that dumb.

I also hate the people that ask me for a copy of my pattern. I paid X$ for that pattern, so should they. I usually get a serving of shit for saying no.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Some I made, some I bought but, like here, people wanted Disney pieces...the newest. The ones the Disney people would sue you for everything you were worth for even owning even if you never used them.
> 
> And the outrage when you tried to explain why you WOULDN'T....oy vey


I an not a expert knitter or crocheter, and would never post my made up work, and would never ask for a pro to GIVE me a pattern. I am on a limited income and can not afford to buy, but would never ask for freebies. Keep up your good ideas, and charge those that can afford them.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Engprof said:


> Wow, that's pretty bad. The baby blanket that is your avatar is precious. Did you design that one? I'm in awe of designers.


Yes, it was a request from someone at KP.


----------



## the knitting nomad (Feb 1, 2015)

A weaver I once knew created the most exquisite clothing from her handwoven fabrics and when asked by folks if they could buy her work - her answer was that the fabric was a one of a kind and the garment was already paid for by her patron of her arts - her husband.
She gave weaving class as all over the country and hopefully is still well and creating her art. What you do with your art is your choice,not anyone else's.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

I must admit though...people NEVER cease to amaze me!!!! :-o


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

the knitting nomad said:


> A weaver I once knew created the most exquisite clothing from her handwoven fabrics and when asked by folks if they could buy her work - her answer was that the fabric was a one of a kind and the garment was already paid for by her patron of her arts - her husband.
> She gave weaving class as all over the country and hopefully is still well and creating her art. What you do with your art is your choice,not anyone else's.


Well said. It is the same for painters doing art shows. People want to bargain down the price. When refused, they often say, "Well, how long did it take you to paint that?" My answer? "A lifetime." I could get into a long discussion about how expensive all the art supplies and professional grade paints are and the developed techniques required but I know they wouldn't get it anyway. I'm not up to doing the shows now and, as much as I miss the companionship of fellow artists at those shows, I don't miss dealing with all of that.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Our crafting projects are suppose to give us joy and an outlet to express ourselves, not to be stressed over. I think you are very talented , along with many others on here. I have never designed any big project yet, and not sure if I will, but do admire those who have this gift. People can be rude and very nasty on here at times and I just quit reading those posts. My prerogative.. So if you can, try your best to ignore the rude ones and keep creating your beautiful work or arts , and enjoy the compliments you receive on them....Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I design" my own sweaters...adapting a pattern or more than one. i make notes for myself as the project proceeds. i tell myself I will write it out as solid repeatable directions... I may or may not post th a photo of the results...but I find by the time the project is complete, my mind has jumped on to the next project. I seldom get it written as a standard set or directions. That effort , if I actually did it, would certainly be worth $5. It would represent several hours of concentrated work. 
Either get creative yourself or pay someone who did. Joan 8060


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

bonster said:


> It's not limited to the craft/art world but is also prevalent in the music world. No one thinks about the years (and money) that goes into music. I had a music store and people would call wanting me to get (or for me to do it) someone or a group to come and play for their party. And wanted the musicians to come for free. I did have someone offer to feed them! I wonder how many of them would go and learn a trade and then go and do everything for free!


Yeah, my nephew is a plumber. You wouldn't believe the people who want him to fix this/install that and some don't even want to pay for parts. And that's just family.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

When someone begins to get rude/offensive/abusive there is one word to address it,,, Goodbye


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


This is something I am increasingly upset about here on KP, and I am NOT involved in designing. The attitude of many seems to be that if you can do it, you owe it to them FOR FREE because you happen to be on this forum. B.S. It appears to be another incidence of people who feel entitled ignoring their own "common" sense, and I think it's shameful. Next they'll be demanding your firstborn. And that's MY vent.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

I must be lucky in that when I post pics of my designs I do not get nasty people asking for patterns. I say that I designed them and there are no patterns. Some people ask and if it is simple I give very basic info on how to make it. If it's beyond their capabilities that's tough. I have made about 350 prayer shawls since 2004 and no two are alike. I do give info on mitred squares etc which can be found here. You are just unlucky so sorry.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Your work is art; a one of a kind piece created by you, the artist. I doubt anyone has ever asked as painter or potter for their pattern.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Just read the many negative responses that goes on here on the forum.
> I think it may be more prevalent in the knit/crochet world.
> Many people will spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on a sets (yes - SETS) of circulars but will not fork out $5.00 for a pattern.
> Go figure.
> ...


Well said, and I totally agree.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Rdanek said:


> Your work is art; a one of a kind piece created by you, the artist. I doubt anyone has ever asked as painter or potter for their pattern.


yeah they have.


----------



## Archie (Oct 19, 2013)

As someone who designed beadwork for many years, it doesn't only exist in the crochet/knitting world. It happens in all venues. And the nasties seem to come out of the woodwork if you explain that there is no pattern available. AND yes, people need to learn to R E A D - but I am firmly convinced that will never happen especially in this day and age of "instant gratification". I just had to learn to develop a thick skin when it came to some things and keep on keeping on and do what I could.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

And then, there are the people who tear the patterns out of the magazines on the news stand. I bought a magazine especially for the pattern. When I reported it gone the clerk told me "oh yes, that happened a lot." Also the people who sign up for a class and three weeks later they are still forgetting their checkbook at home. I also expect there is a touch of hoarding involved in some of the collecting of free patterns. And people who brag they have never paid for a pattern. I totally understand the necessity for people with low income. I can no longer buy a pattern on spec that I will make it. But if I really fall in love with a particular design or designer I willingly pay to keep them producing more designs. I appreciate all the designers and yarn companies who give us free patterns. A heartfelt thank you to them.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Rdanek said:


> Your work is art; a one of a kind piece created by you, the artist. I doubt anyone has ever asked as painter or potter for their pattern.


As a painter, I've been asked to give free instructions and even paintings. As if a few instructions could cause someone to do a good painting anyway. My friend is a potter. She gets requests for items to be made from people she knows who expect her not to charge them. When she gives the price, before making it, they quickly change their minds. We all have to be willing to refuse to do anything that we don't want to do. That carries over into so much of life.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> That happened to me when I posted pictures of Fair Isle hats.I had to keep explaining that the basic pattern was just that-basic-and that the motifs were to be found all over the internet.
> I even posted a basic pattern in the end but the requests continued.
> Mind you,I must admit I don't always read all the posts....


My response to that is that bullying under any other name and for any reason is still bullying. I wonder if these people treat their doctors and other professionals the same way. It comes across as being gimmee, gimmee, gimmee, because I want, want, want. Now, now, now. Throw reason to the winds and just continuing insisting, browbeating, and having a tantrum until you give me whatever it is I'm demanding because I'm not a grown-up yet. I have a brother who fits right into that mold, and he's 79; his mommy could never bring herself to tell him no, and neither can his wife.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

moke said:


> be flattered, but don't let it bother you, ignore it. keep on designing, knowing that your work is very much envied.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mcguire said:


> I an not a expert knitter or crocheter, and would never post my made up work, and would never ask for a pro to GIVE me a pattern. I am on a limited income and can not afford to buy, but would never ask for freebies. Keep up your good ideas, and charge those that can afford them.


Another point here is that there are TONS of freebies available online; all one has to do is look for them. Some members seem to think that's a chore for others to do for them. There are more available than one could use in a double lifetime if they were started in infancy. There are few human traits that get to me more than the gimmee trait, and I suspect that when others do cater to them, look it up for them, supply links for them, the whole thing including that I-can't-continue-to-live-without pattern is forgotten in a matter of days, if not sooner. I really need to calm down ;~)!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Knitters are generally such nice people it is easy to forget that there are totally nasty trolls who knit, too. It's a backhanded tribute to your patterns, so don't let the nasties affect you.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


I understand. I have tried to sit down lately and write out some of mine.....it is very hard to put into words what just went from the pea brain to the hands! I do not know if others can understand and replicate or not. Folks who expect a free pattern just because they know you are leaches! Don't feel bad about not giving to them. IF at some time you want to write out your patterns, then put a price on them. If someone else truly wants it they will pay for it. Keep on designing and keep on knittin'.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> I design" my own sweaters...adapting a pattern or more than one. i make notes for myself as the project proceeds. i tell myself I will write it out as solid repeatable directions... I may or may not post th a photo of the results...but I find by the time the project is complete, my mind has jumped on to the next project. I seldom get it written as a standard set or directions. That effort , if I actually did it, would certainly be worth $5. It would represent several hours of concentrated work.
> Either get creative yourself or pay someone who did. Joan 8060


Right on!!!


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Galaxygirl said:


> :thumbup:


HUGE AGREE. So many of the pictures posted are gorgeous items I would like to try. Sometimes the photos are followed by pages and pages of KP'ers loving the items and asking if the pattern could be shared. I scroll through all of them, looking for a reply (beyond "thank-you") from the poster. I think it would be a wonderful thing if the person posting a picture would also either give the pattern reference or state that it isn't a share-able (?) pattern.


----------



## KentuckyCrafter (Oct 19, 2013)

Isn't this the era of the "me generation"? Leaches over into everyday life...even, knit patterns...xxxo


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

well, I agree that people are inconsiderate, rude, selfish, over-bearing and illiterate--everywhere in the world !!!

I just want to hopefully add a little smile--

I did not know where Otaki is located and did a Google web check and images for Otaki, which is in New Zealand..

About 30 pics down, there is one of a masked bank robber
entering a bank and I laughed because basically we are talking about people who are robbers of the fine arts and its process and development..

Sorry if I have a weird sense of humour, but that photo spoke to me...

You have a WONDERFUL talent and do not let negativity enter your house... 

Keep on Creating


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

joannav said:


> well, I agree that people are inconsiderate, rude, selfish, over-bearing and illiterate--everywhere in the world !!!
> 
> I just want to hopefully add a little smile--
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

These are what I call born complainers. They are not happy unless they are bringing someone down. I am sure they do the same for buying anything from appliances, furniture, clothing, even the food they eat in restaurants they will find fault with it in some way. Hope venting helped. I usually land up having a good cry.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Just read the many negative responses that goes on here on the forum.
> I think it may be more prevalent in the knit/crochet world.
> Many people will spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on a sets (yes - SETS) of circulars but will not fork out $5.00 for a pattern.
> Go figure.
> ...


What negative responses? What have I missed?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....I do not think I will ever ask for anything ever again......

I feel like I should leave....

I guess I should not try "to be funny" anymore.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Of course. The same ppl also "bully" others, when they do not get what they want....& they continue to do so, because it "works" often enough, for them to continue the "bad behavior". Not many stop & consider your position & the effort it takes to reconstruct a pattern. You have no control over the behavior of others, as annoying as it always is. If you make up "absolutely wonderful patterns", & are "that creative"....you will be pursued.... your patterns will be desired..... hands-down....every single time. Be gracious, consider the source, & politely refuse.... unless you choose to make the effort to share. It is your call. Smile....Grin-And-Bear-It...do what you want about it, but do not stress.....that hurts you a lot!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I imagine those people do Caninebat. I ask if there is a free pattern for things people post on facebook, but understand if you only have the pattern in your head, and even if you write it down, and do not wish to share it for free. I myself, could not design a pattern, and appreciate those who can come up with such beautiful items to make.

I do not buy patterns either, there are too many free ones out there, and if I wait long enough, there will be something I want to make, with a free pattern.

Keep up the good work, oh I love the picture you have under your name listing, it is beautiful.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

YES..... I agree! Choose what you want to do with what is yours. Smile. Do not let others behavior hurt your own! They desire what does not belong to them! Oh well!  Do what pleases you!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Just read the many negative responses that goes on here on the forum.
> I think it may be more prevalent in the knit/crochet world.
> Many people will spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on a sets (yes - SETS) of circulars but will not fork out $5.00 for a pattern.
> Go figure.
> ...


I don't think it's related just to the crafts. I think people are much more rude and self-serving than in the past. It seems to be part of the culture that so many were raised in: I want what I want and I want it now! And unfortunately, they got what they wanted from their parents because it was less trouble than teaching them manners and self-control. TV and movies give the message that we can all live like kings, have weddings like royalty, drive big, expensive cars like movie stars, and then we can all use drugs because we don't have all we want and we feel angry and cheated!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I retract my statement:"I think it may be more prevalent in the knit/crochet world."
After reading all these posts I can clearly see it is in all aspects across the spectrum.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> not really as i never write them down lol


Thanks for the feedback. I guess I did not read your first post clearly. I'm sorry for that, And it's OK, I do have other purchased patterns that need doing. I do think it's wonderful that you can just knit these beautiful shawls as " you go". I don't think I'll get to that point with lace shawls, but sharing them with us is what inspires me. I have found that in the past couple of years I was able to make some simple things without a pattern or by "designing my own". I think it's because of all the interesting posts about various technical aspects of knitting, and all the wonderful pictures! 
Surprisingly I find can see how to make some jewelry pieces without getting a pattern, after doing some excellent tutorials. [Also it helps that I don't care for a lot of the kits and jewelry patterns currently available. :wink: ]


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not just knit or crochet wear. My husband is a very talented woodworker and people are always asking for the patterns or would he make this shelf, picture frame, cabinet etc. for them (and usually for free or very little cost). Good lumber is just as expensive as good yarn and he spends many hours working on his creations!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Oh my goodness.....I do not think I will ever ask for anything ever again......
> 
> I feel like I should leave....
> 
> I guess I should not try "to be funny" anymore.


Asking for something is not the same as demanding something and becoming enraged because the answer is no. I don't think you have been guilty of this, Irish Knitter. Some people go to extremes with their behaviors, and those are the people to whom this rant is directed, not to those who make a simply request and abide by the response.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I don't think it's related just to the crafts. I think people are much more rude and self-serving than in the past. It seems to be part of the culture that so many were raised in: I want what I want and I want it now! And unfortunately, they got what they wanted from their parents because it was less trouble than teaching them manners and self-control. TV and movies give the message that we can all live like kings, have weddings like royalty, drive big, expensive cars like movie stars, and then we can all use drugs because we don't have all we want and we feel angry and cheated!


I agree with all that you say except that it doesn't apply to all of us. I was so turned off by it as a small child that I swore never to be that way (although the rest of my family was). I thought it was outrageous from day 1. Whatever happened to gratitude and appreciation for what we already have I wonder. TV and movies are not reality.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I retract my statement:"I think it may be more prevalent in the knit/crochet world."
> After reading all these posts I can clearly see it is in all aspects across the spectrum.


That realization makes it even sadder, don't you think? I certainly hope the pendulum swings the other way soon...they say history repeats itself, and that gives a glimmer of hope.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PatriciaDF said:


> It's not just knit or crochet wear. My husband is a very talented woodworker and people are always asking for the patterns or would he make this shelf, picture frame, cabinet etc. for them (and usually for free or very little cost). Good lumber is just as expensive as good yarn and he spends many hours working on his creations!


This reminds me of the local pastor who wanted some shelves made and asked DH if he could do that. He wanted them made of mahogany, in a very specific way, and there was no mention of money for the purchase of the wood or whether DH wished to donate his time. As DH said, I didn't tell him I would, only that I could. I was proud of him for realizing he was being used. The subject never came up again, so apparently the pastor realized it as well. Perhaps that's why we were not treated well in that congregation?


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I love to test knit..


I, too, love to test knit. But, sometimes, my necessary knitting gets in the way, and I have to step back from test knitting.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Another point here is that there are TONS of freebies available online; all one has to do is look for them. Some members seem to think that's a chore for others to do for them. There are more available than one could use in a double lifetime if they were started in infancy. There are few human traits that get to me more than the gimmee trait, and I suspect that when others do cater to them, look it up for them, supply links for them, the whole thing including that I-can't-continue-to-live-without pattern is forgotten in a matter of days, if not sooner. I really need to calm down ;~)!


It's o.k., Sam, we get it! :-D


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

People who can do nothing themselves are the worst. I had a friend who had seen a 3 ft tall stuffed rabbit in a store for $45. It had bendable legs and arms so it could sit in a chair and wore a very pretty dress. She asked me if I would make one for her for $20. This would mean creating a 3 dimensional pattern, buying fabric and notions and doing all the sewing and embroidery involved. She was a bit miffed when I said no. I also had someone ask if I could make her some house dresses because they cost $10 at Walmart and she wanted them cheaper. These people are clueless about what goes into the things we make.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> This reminds me of the local pastor who wanted some shelves made and asked DH if he could do that. He wanted them made of mahogany, in a very specific way, and there was no mention of money for the purchase of the wood or whether DH wished to donate his time. As DH said, I didn't tell him I would, only that I could. I was proud of him for realizing he was being used. The subject never came up again, so apparently the pastor realized it as well. Perhaps that's why we were not treated well in that congregation?


Wow! Giant sense of entitlement often seen among some clergy of all denominations. Good for your husband for not being bullied into it.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Some people think that they are 'entitled' to other people's hard work. It happens especially in the craft industries.

I have a friend who is a talented jewelry designer. When she does shows, other designers will come to her table and try to take pictures of her work even though most shows have a policy again photography. She additionally has signs stating no pictures allowed, but still ends up in heated exchanges with other jewelry makers. It seems most people think they can't design or find it easier to copy. I think they're just afraid to try and fail.
I'd rather fail 1000 times than just grind out someone else's work every time. Don't get me wrong, it's not that I never use someone else's pattern, it's just that I'd sooner take a bit of this and a bit of that and come up with something different.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> I have always said when you post pics of the work you have done.........if its a free pattern post the link............if its a purchased pattern state that and give the link. If the pattern is NOT available just say so along with your post ..........No need for further response to requests ............Problem solved.


Agreed!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Troy said:


> HUGE AGREE. So many of the pictures posted are gorgeous items I would like to try. Sometimes the photos are followed by pages and pages of KP'ers loving the items and asking if the pattern could be shared. I scroll through all of them, looking for a reply (beyond "thank-you") from the poster. I think it would be a wonderful thing if the person posting a picture would also either give the pattern reference or state that it isn't a share-able (?) pattern.


Amazingly, even if information about the pattern is posted you'll still see requests for a link etc.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Teriwm said:


> Some people think that they are 'entitled' to other people's hard work. It happens especially in the craft industries.
> 
> I have a friend who is a talented jewelry designer. When she does shows, other designers will come to her table and try to take pictures of her work even though most shows have a policy again photography. She additionally has signs stating no pictures allowed, but still ends up in heated exchanges with other jewelry makers. It seems most people think they can't design or find it easier to copy. I think they're just afraid to try and fail.
> I'd rather fail 1000 times than just grind out someone else's work every time. Don't get me wrong, it's not that I never use someone else's pattern, it's just that I'd sooner take a bit of this and a bit of that and come up with something different.


That sounds to me like stealing AND copyright infringement. Perhaps she needs to post signs stating "No Pictures Allowed. This will protect you from prosecution for theft and copyright infringement!" Then let them wail and gnash their teeth. I have a few relatives who think if they scream fowl loud enough, it changes the facts. Not so.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Wow! Giant sense of entitlement often seen among some clergy of all denominations. Good for your husband for not being bullied into it.


I think it's widespread amongst clergy, including an uncle who did the same thing in his day, even to relatives. I can remember his berating his young daughter for her entitled attitude, asking her if she thought she was "Mrs. God." You can probably guess what went through my mind. Where did he suppose she learned it? And at the same time he berated, he allowed her to continue with the offense to its conclusion. Duh!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I retract my statement:"I think it may be more prevalent in the knit/crochet world."
> After reading all these posts I can clearly see it is in all aspects across the spectrum.


Yes. We have to realize, we have been successful as an "Head-Brained" Culture.....it has brought us many, many advancements. We have progressed more from 1960 to 2010 than in any other time in History. Too fast to even begin to adjust....& still going. But, in general...being "up in our heads" often separates us from our "Heart-Brain".... this separation causes much pain & selfishness of unawareness of the other. In some ways the promise to the Millennials has back-fired & caused this as mentioned, but has also forced changes that are good in the work-force...a two-sided coin. Hopefully, it will trickle down. We need in our culture a balance btw. the mind & the heart, & quit thinking we are so superior. Life will teach us all that we are One..on the whole i have faith in our young people..Our success & survival is going to be on Cooperation & we will be in deals with formerly "strange bedfellows" in the future. Iran is as afraid of Issis, as we are, so, willing to strike a deal. It is a strange New World.  Love in the end works.....a close relationship to the heart & soul, so the mind is used for the positives of us all! Just my take on it!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

PatriciaDF said:


> It's not just knit or crochet wear. My husband is a very talented woodworker and people are always asking for the patterns or would he make this shelf, picture frame, cabinet etc. for them (and usually for free or very little cost). Good lumber is just as expensive as good yarn and he spends many hours working on his creations!


My brother is also a woodworker & antique restorer. He finds the same thing. We just have to accept that people want the best deal for themselves ...... easy & free .....even here for patterns. We just have to love ourselves enough to stand up for ourselves & our work. Defend ourselves in front of ourselves, & not let people take advantage..... to not give more than we want to lose. Be fair to ourselves. Pick ourselves first, when appropriate. Many will take advantage & be unfair...or they will try. Always.  Part of the human experience.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

We all have different talents. I design quilts and my solution to the problem is to teach my quilts, and give confidence to those wanting my designs to design their own. For me, the wanting of patterns, is a matter of confidence, fear of making a mess. The wantingexexactly what I have made is a wonderful endorsement and I feel priveledged to be able to share.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

judypfennemore said:


> We all have different talents. I design quilts and my solution to the problem is to teach my quilts, and give confidence to those wanting my designs to design their own. For me, the wanting of patterns, is a matter of confidence, fear of making a mess. The wantingexexactly what I have made is a wonderful endorsement and I feel priveledged to be able to share.


Yes. I agree with you. If you make something lovely, that others cannot design or do for themselves, they will always DESIRE your pattern. The loveliness & creativity does create strong desire. Always. You have managed to figure out such a win/win situation to this issue. Bravo! Your kindness & generosity is also so apparent. Bravo!


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck with that. You must have a lot more patience than me lol.


Chrissy said:


> An interesting post, I am writing my first pattern (with some amazing help from a fellow KPer) Gives me an idea of what to expect. :thumbup:


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.[/quote]

Yes, they do. and act insulted when denied. Their problem.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

turtle58 said:


> Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


You ought to try managing websites. Watch your graphics not only be used by others but have them link to them and steal your bandwidth, too.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of making my first self-designed sweater. I am writing down the process as I go. However, if/when I ever post my pattern online, I would give credit to the person who gave me the idea that my design came from. They gave me the idea of making a one-piece short-sleeved sweater by folding it over at the shoulders. Apart from that, it's my own design (very basic but still mine). I admire you as a designer because I'm just beginning to see how complex it is to design something, stitch by stitch. 

I agree, people are trying to take advantage of you. There are people like that in every walk of life, every hobby, every line of work, etc. Think about industrial espionage, which can cost companies millions of dollars! Don't give in to them; also don't let them bother you. Water off a duck's back! :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

don't ever give one of your patterns to a yarn store owner, or everyone in town will have it. It happened to me


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Everybody wants something for nothing. Folks were all raving over a pattern on another group I belong to and many wanted to know where they could get it for free. I looked it up and the pattern was being sold for $3.99.
Gosh and golly, spend the four dollars, support the designer and quit expecting everything for free!
That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

I've not read all of the pages but I wanted to mention that I feel that asking to share a pattern is not an insult (some of the replies here have seemed rather angry) so long as it is done in a reasonable and understanding way. I rarely am offended by a simple request - one should not be pilloried for hoping.

If the request becomes in any way rude or aggressive, sic the dogs on them.

I am repeatedly surprised by the generosity of the designers, out there but certainly do not fault them should they choose to keep the specifics of their art to themselves - business is business.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

How lovely for you that people are clamoring for your patterns. Do you knit one of a kind and sell them? If I were you I would thank them for their interest and let it go. There are so many supportive knitters out there (especially on KP). We tend to remember the toxic ones.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I really don't mind people asking most of the time, but I just had one who got really nasty when I couldn't help and I guess it was last straw.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Oh my goodness.....I do not think I will ever ask for anything ever again......
> 
> I feel like I should leave....
> 
> I guess I should not try "to be funny" anymore.


I feel the same.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I am very grateful for all the free help I get on this site. If someone is making a living with their talent and expertise, PAY THEM. You would not expect a plumber or electrician to share their expertise without payment. There is no end to the schemes people come up with to try to con people out of their just due. 
With all the free knitting patterns available, no one should have to stoop to trying to cheat someone out of their hard work. Just sayin'


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Its just not a perfect world some people just don't get it


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

It's amazing that non knitters don't realize the time, cost of yarn, ect. I'd just smile at them!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

People pay for patterns to make clothing. I'm not sure what the current prices are. I like to look at patterns, but don't have the skill to make them. In most cases, I would prefer just a picture of the article to see when it is finished. I don't really have the skill to design. I am attempting to knit a triangular shawl from the top down. I don't seem to be able to start from the bottom.

I am so sorry about the rudeness. Some think all should be free. As far as I know, the patterns that I use are not restricted by copyright. Again, turn a blind eye, deaf ear, and let the speakers be ignored. Your designs are yours and should be respected as such. Keep doing your thing. Don't let it get to you. God bless and keep you. Happy Easter.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> I knit and design shawls for a living. A lot of them are my own patterns. I just can't believe how many ppl email me trying to get copies of patterns. Some of them can actually get quite nasty when I explain that most patterns are in my head and often made up as I go along. Do these same ppl harass other type of designers for their designs or is this just confined to knitwear. Anyway thats it for now vent over lol.


Isn't a shame that people have a sense of entitlement & then when they don't get what they want they get ugly about it? I'm sure they do it to everyone, not just a select few. If I can't afford a pattern after being told it's not free, I look for something similar that is free & forego the minute details that make the pattern unique. This doesn't make me happy, but, there are times the pattern is a must have for me & I bite the bullet & purchase it. The designers deserve to be compensated for doing the work of putting a pattern together. No one should be abusive because it's not free. Shame on them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I knit/crochet shawls for our local Breast cancer Center & only use free patterns. I do ask for the site where they found the pattern & if there is a charge, I continue to use the free patterns.

People are very hateful anymore especially when they don't get what they want. Ignore those people.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You've gotten some wonderful responses from KPers. Your knitting is lovely. Be flattered that others want your patterns. Just don't give them away. 

Best of luck to you with your designing and sales of patterns and items.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have also heard the "entitled generation"!


KentuckyCrafter said:


> Isn't this the era of the "me generation"? Leaches over into everyday life...even, knit patterns...xxxo


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

I make baskets, the same thing happens, also with my weaving, but not the patterns, i sm not that clever! But the finished products.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't waste your time fretting over thoughtlessness. If you have to explain, they'd never get it. Have a happy and blessed Easter!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Rescue Mom said:


> Don't waste your time fretting over thoughtlessness. If you have to explain, they'd never get it. Have a happy and blessed Easter!


So well said! Thanks! Just believe in yourself! Negativity is NOT credible....! Don't take it to heart! So not worth spending energy on it! Thanks!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> You've gotten some wonderful responses from KPers. Your knitting is lovely. Be flattered that others want your patterns. Just don't give them away.
> 
> Best of luck to you with your designing and sales of patterns and items.


Again, so well said. You decide the value of your time & energy & patterns. You put the price on them. "No" is just fine, as is giving when YOU choose. You are the master of what you do, without guilt (as women tend to feel or being overly sensitive to criticism)...Don't give it a second thought! 
Do what you want about it all, that benefits & is fair to you!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

PPl who beg for freebies-yes they are rude, when a designer creates a beautiful design, it is worthwhile to me to pay for said design creation-there are many available for free but if it is one I really like, I gladly pay/purchase same.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Agree with you 'Jane Way.' :thumbup: A 'friend' stole my notebook w/ Aran patterns. She wouldn't send it back. MFH
is an acquaintance now. :roll:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Agree with you 'Jane Way.' :thumbup: A 'friend' stole my notebook w/ Aran patterns. She wouldn't send it back. MFH
> is an acquaintance now. :roll:


Wow! When you have to guard your patterns against your friends OR acquaintances, that's the pits! It's too bad you don't have a friend on the police force to have a little talk with her about petty theft and its possible consequences.....


----------

